# Hello



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, 

My name is Pawel and I live in Warsaw, Poland. With my wife Anna we keep three Devon Rex cats. First two are siblings from the same litter: Albert(he) and Arwena(she), they are exactly two years old. Our third cat's name is Ursjusz(he) and he is one year old. 

Our cats get along well with each other and are friendly towards people. Albert is 'my' cat, while the rest are Anna's. This means, that they like to spend all the time with 'their' human, following him around house, trying to climb up on the shoulders or just observing.

Regards


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Would love to see some pictures of your babies!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Pawel!  Sounds like you and your wife have a great little kitty family! Is that your cat, Albert, as your profile picture? Such an adorable face!


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there. Thanks for kind words:smile: Yes, this is Albert in my profile picture. He was named after well known physicist, since he always looks confused or pensive
I will upload some more pictures of whole bunch later today.

Best Regards


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

*Some photos*

As promised - I'm uploading some pictures of my bunch. 

Albert as he is:









Arwena with her's human:









Ursjusz up to something:









And the whole cat gang:









There are more in my gallery.
Best regards!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! What CUTE cats!! Those ears and eyes-WOW!!


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, they are great  They are Devon Rex breed, they have those big ears, big eyes. 

Funny thing about them is that they wave their tails when they are happy, just as dogs. They sometimes call them "monkey in a cat suit" and I can confirm, that they are lively and curious - especially Albert, always on the lookout to make mischief or steal some food...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Great photos, Pawel!
But ohhhh, I really want to feel their fur, especially Ursjusz's special coat (?) They all look wonderfully adorable, lol.

I think there's a couple of active members here also with Devon Rex breeds. Love their huge ears! Must've been even bigger when they were younger! :O


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Great photos, Pawel!
> But ohhhh, I really want to feel their fur, especially Ursjusz's special coat (?) They all look wonderfully adorable, lol.


Yes, they have this great soft undercoat, it's really nice and soft in touch. They actually have regular hair, but they are just missing the longer top coat of regular breeds. That's why we don't have a problem with cat fur everywhere  



> Must've been even bigger when they were younger! :O


Oh yes, that's true. I've found some old photos from the breeders. Enjoy!

Albert & Arwena, about 6 weeks old:









Albert, Arwena, their brother Aragorn and 'uncle' Maurycy (Neva Mascarade):









And some more:









Ursjusz 6 weeks old:









8 weeks old:









12 weeks old, about the time we got him:









Regards, Pawel


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. Oh. My. Goodness! 

I'm sorry, but those ears! I can't stop laughing!
So amazingly beautiful, and yet so funny! :-D 

And yes, that orange kitty is still my fave, lol. 

Thank you for all those piccies!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, your kitties are absolutely adorable!! I didn't realize that Devon Rex were such small cats - either that, or yours all happen to be petite.  I love the picture of all three of them together - how wonderful that they get along so well!


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

spirite said:


> ! I didn't realize that Devon Rex were such small cats - either that, or yours all happen to be petite.


Devons are rather small cats, mine are average for this breed. I don't notice it that much, because I see them everyday, but when compared with regular cats my friend owns, they seems compact indeed. Or the other way around - her's cats seems quite big.



> I love the picture of all three of them together - how wonderful that they get along so well!


Their relationship was quite stormy. When Ursjusz first came, Arwena was hostile, while Albert accepted him almost immediately. She was hissing at him all the time and never allowed him to come near. Ursjusz on the other hand was never aggressive o hostile towards any other cat. 
After a year Arwena and Ursjusz are friendly with each other, they particularly enjoy cat wrestling


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, what cute kitties and what great photos you have! I also looked at your album. They are very special kitties indeed!


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

KimV said:


> Wow, what cute kitties and what great photos you have! I also looked at your album. They are very special kitties indeed!


Thanks, I'm glad that you liked my photos! Photography is my pastime and I really try to make those photos look nice. 

Currently I'm working on a little project of making some portraits of the group of cats who live in the premisses of the hospital I've spent some time this year. Unfortunately I've missed the last days of warm Autumn weather, so it will have to be postponed a little.

Regards


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Your photos are beautiful! You'd never guess that Ursjusz and Arwena didn't get along at first! The picture of the nose kiss is so sweet! And the one of Albert with his pink tongue sticking out is adorable. Then there's the one of Albert and Ursjusz buried in the blankets, and the one of Arwena with her forelegs folded under her. :luv


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

spirite said:


> Then there's the one of Albert and Ursjusz buried in the blankets, and the one of Arwena with her forelegs folded under her. :luv


Yes, Albert and Ursjusz were like brothers from the beginning. Albert gave him a really warm welcome to his new home. On the other hand, when Albert got really sick this year and started to behave strangely (avoiding other cats, hiding in the closet etc.) Ursjusz was always friendly, while Arwena was occasionally hissing and chasing Albert off, since he behaved strangely, was smeared with smelling ointment and carried protective collar.

And yes - this is Arwena's signature pose - she is our princess and she knows it 

Best Regards


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

welcome


----------

